# Eye Sight & Old Age~~~~Oldmiser



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well I will have to deal with it...Had a eye exam & test yesterday....Doc said nothing has changed for the last 3 visits(there every 2 yrs)

I asked about shooting slingshots.....Doc say well your a old man now and even with corrective eye glasses..you are ok

But to your question of shooting slingshots at a target....for you a soda pop can will be about all you will be able to see clearly

at 25 feet..any small and more distance it will be fuzzy & hard to see....He also said hey just be glad you are still able to shoot...

So yeah I can deal with that....Hey I am just happy I can still see that far too shoot pretty good,,,,

For me it is not about competing any more..at is to just have a good time shooting for the fun times...take away some stress of every day life........

Right now today I am shooting 20 feet at a soda pop can with BB'S...hitting 8 times out of 10....I always do a group section of 10 for ammo.......I have my Uni Shot shooter set up with latex band set....yup I am have a good time..even better now that I had made some corrections form the video Mr Gray Wolf made me....Thanks again Todd....

well here is a sample of the soda pop can with shooter & bb's.....Happy Happy Happy is the day....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## John McKean (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi Oldmiser, I've always enjoyed your posts and loved seeing your well crafted slingshots at the last ECST ! But as one who is neaing his 70th year,hey, we "mature shooters" don't have to compete with the younger super stars of our sport, just enjoy their fine efforts and have a great time shooting alongside them!Some years back, I developed double vision, which accordng to several top specialists was a very strong "long range" right eye, together with a very well focused "short left eye" -not correctable,ever, with glasses, so when I see the target doubling,I merely shoot in between them! And as you've found (great OLD minds think alike!!) a BB grouping cures a lot of sighting problems, along with our own adjusted styles in firing (with my peculiar vision,drawing directly under my chin to the neck-with a band twist- allows much improved centering & relatively high accuracy). Keep on shooting, ole pal !!(that shooter you picture is a WINNER!)


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Oldmiser, that is one beat up target ya got there...mighty fine shooting!!

If / when you decide to go back to some larger ammo, you will really be dialed in. It's a lot tougher to release clean and smooth with the small ammo.

Keep up the great work!!

Todd

p.s. Oh yeah....there is a lot of things that could go in front of my name, but Mr is not one of them. I'd give examples of ones used recently, but this is a family forum.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

If you're doing what you like and having fun with it that's all that matters, in the slingshot world!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

GrayWolf said:


> Oldmiser, that is one beat up target ya got there...mighty fine shooting!!
> 
> If / when you decide to go back to some larger ammo, you will really be dialed in. It's a lot tougher to release clean and smooth with the small ammo.
> 
> ...


Well my friend I was tought too show respect too others be it sir or mister.....OM


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you for your kind words my friends....yup that can as over 60 holes shot in it..I will e bumping up the ammo later to 5/16"

I wanted to consitrate on smooth release with bb's...& shooter holding ...any way I am having a great time......~AKAOldmiser


----------

